# Is My Cockatiel Just Mellow?? HELP!



## cassie.jean (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first time writing to you all but I joined for a specific reason.
My husband and I have had our 'pretty bird' for going on 2 months.
We got her from a local pet store, she was the runt of her litter and the only Lutino in her cage. Before we got her we went to the store everyday for 1 week, we would take her out of her cage, feed her, sit on the floor with her and basically introduce ourselves to her before the day we took her home. 
At home my husband made sanctuary for her, in the form of a MASSIVE cage with silk leaves and many different perches, even one perch that is slightly behind some leaves so she can have some privacy. She has latters which she wont use unless we put her on them and toys that just hang there untouched.
So on to the question... In the time we have had her, we have not seen her play, chew, chirp, hop around, or act overly energized in anyway.... From all the videos we have seen she is nothing like any other bird.
She sits in her hide out until dinner time when she ventures to the food dishes where she eats while staring at the full spectram lighting we got for her. 
We have done everything from change the toys (homemade and store bought), to the lighting, to her food. I finally got her eating some pelleted food but she is just not active. 
If we take her out she just sits on your knee. Or climbs to the highest part of your body (your shoulder) she can get to and sits there. We got her a play gym and given her tons of millet. But it's like having an old solar powered toy that take hours upon hours to charge and only works for an hour a day. We give her all the correct schedules for lighting and cover her cage at night, we have seen a tiny difference since we changed the lighting but not much.
I am sorry for the long post but I am so dumb struckin by this that I wanted you to know the full details.
Should we get her a play mate? My husband and I wouldn't mind getting her another if it ment she would be happier... 
Should we let her wings grow?

Someone please help I don't know what to do!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

maybe she's ill? have you thought about a vet visit? sometimes inactivity or lethargy can be a hidden illness.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forums! I hope you like it here!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would also recommend a vet visit. From what I have read, being lutino and being a runt can predispose birds to medical problems. Of course, having a risk factor doesn't mean something IS wrong or that she ever will have these problems in the future, but I think it would be worth getting checked out since you're concerned about her behavior.


----------



## cassie.jean (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya that is probably a good idea, The ride home stressed her out so bad I am nervous the vet might traumatize her, she isn't showing any signs of illness other than that... she is balanced and looks healthy but I will call and make an appointment ASAP with the only vet in my area. 
Thanks Guys I will keep you updated!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The stress of a vet trip is worthwhile if it can ensure that she is healthy. She could have a low level illness that isn't showing symptoms, but causing her energy to be diminished. If this is the case, the trip will make her feel much better in the longrun. And if not, at least you'll have peace of mind knowing that your baby is healthy.


----------



## cassie.jean (Oct 4, 2011)

I made an appointment with a certified Avian Vet. Hopefully everything is okay!! 
THANKS so much guys. 

Ill let you know what she says.


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope she'll be okay. Signs of disease are inactivity, not eating much, not chirping, sitting on the bottom of a cage, being fluffed up. Also, look at her droppings. On this website http://www.birds-online.de/gesundheit/gesallgemein/indikatorkot_en.htm you can compare and see what the droppings might indicate. Since you need to wait to go to the vet, this might give you a temporary answer. 

Most of the signs above are also signs of depression (or just sadness, which is really normal in the beginning).

But if she's anything like my budgies, she could very well just be a little sad that she's taken away from other birds. Try putting on a video of a cockatiel singing (youtube has some) and see how she reacts. My first budgie was silent, not playful and depressed for three weeks until I tried this. It caused an immediate change: he chirped back, started to play and felt great ever since. A second bird is always a good idea since they're a group animal. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything's okay with your new cockatiel. 

Oh, and I just want to congratulate you on all the work you've put into making a warm and welcoming home for your bird. I wish every bird could get a home like that. Sick or sad or happy, your bird is definitely very lucky to have you as a new owner.


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice and helpful link there Elysian. Your points are quite good too. 

Welcome to the forum Cassie. I hope everything goes well for your bird !!!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I was also going to suggest that maybe she's just lonesome for other birds. My Johnny had lived with the same family as long as he could remember -- they got him as a baby and he's 7. With no warning, he suddenly found himself in our house surrounded by all these other birds. He was an only bird at his previous home. He was very quiet, very much kept to himself, didn't seem to want to get to know us or the other birds ... and then Freddie, my other tiel, decided enough was enough and insisted on being his bestest buddy. He started barging into Johnny's cage and playing with his toys and taking his food and wanting to hang out, and Johnny got over it. Then he discovered that Mommy's pretty good at scritching, and while he's still gentler and quieter than my rogue Freddie, he's MUCH more active and noisy than he was at first. It could be your little girl just needs a playmate. Though a vet visit is ALWAYS a good idea, just to rule out any medical issues.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's good that you have a vet visit scheduled. If she checks out OK, it's possible that she's a shy, nervous bird who needs a long time to adjust to a new home.

Try keeping the cage covered on three sides so the whole cage will feel more like a hideout, and she only has to watch for danger in one direction. Put her favorite treats in parts of the cage where you want her to spend more time (millet spray usually works), and also offer her treats that you're holding in your hand to help her learn that good things happen when you're around. Make her experience with you as positive as you can. There will be times when you have to do something she doesn't like (the upcoming vet appointment is one of them), but you will build trust if you generally do things that she likes and avoid doing things that she doesn't like. 

Is there anything particularly scary going on in the cage area? For example dogs/cats/small children running around, curtains blowing in the breeze, hawks visible through the window, artwork of predators. Sometimes a change in the environment or moving the cage to a different location can make a bird feel more secure.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I wonder if her cage is overwhelming her. If the vet says she's fine I wonder if you take some of the "bling" out of the cage untill she gets used to some simple things... it took our tiel a lil over a week to decide to climb to the top and snoop around. Maybe if you have a lot in there your bird is just so overwhelmed.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

igottafeelin said:


> I wonder if her cage is overwhelming her. If the vet says she's fine I wonder if you take some of the "bling" out of the cage untill she gets used to some simple things... it took our tiel a lil over a week to decide to climb to the top and snoop around. Maybe if you have a lot in there your bird is just so overwhelmed.


That's a good thought. I had to start Roo with just one perch, very low down, because she wasn't used to a big cage (she has a 24x36 now). Starting her out with just a very small area of it filled might help.


----------



## cassie.jean (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow I didnt realize how helpful you would all be!! I have an appointment on wednesday with the vet so my fingers are crossed and I hope you all send your good intentions our way so we can make it through this first trip together!
I hope she isnt sick and maybe just lonely, and if this is the case I will promptly look into getting a mate for her! I wouldnt mind a little boy and as long as I do it the right way she may have a mate!
I just love her so much, my husband and I cannot have children so this is our baby and we would do anything to make her happy!

Thanks so much for being so supportive and helpful everyone!


----------



## cassie.jean (Oct 4, 2011)

She was in a large cage at the store that was open all of the way around, we put her in the corner in our home and have one side covered with her night blanket during the day, our cat is hanging around but if he seems to be looking at her we usually put him in another room so it doesn't freak her out, even if he doesn't mean any harm. I will try taking everything but her perches out and see if it makes a difference. We left a piece of millet in her cage yesterday morning and when we got home it was completely gone... makes me think she may not be sick but we will see what the vet's opinion is!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Keep us posted on how the vet visit goes. Hopefully she's just adjusting to her new home.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Even if she checks out fine, it will be good to have made that relationship with the vet so you have a plan if you need help later. I will definitely be sending you good thoughts, and look forward to your updates!


----------



## cassie.jean (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
We took Piper to the vet and here is what we found out...
She had a piece of her eyelid taken off by what seems like another bird, and her bald spot is not a normal size but it seems is a lot worse, they think she was picked on badly enough that she may not ever become accustom to us... but only time will tell. Also they believe she has Siticosis... or bird clamidea, which is going to cost us 400$ with testing and meds PLUS she has lesions on her feet and she needs her cere flushed because there is a build up caused by a previous infection. We called Pets Unlimited to tell them that their birds may also be infected as they came from the same place. So far they have quarantined their birds as we explained to them that is can be passed from birds to humans especially people with compromised immune systems elderly or children which I am sure frequent the stores and could get sick. They said they would only pay for the bill if the testing come back positive but if it is positive they will pay for everything including meds. We explained if they did not make her better we would go to the paper and needless to say they are paying for it. 
The vet seemed almost sad when she started to look at her, the dirty and sticking vent as well as the poor condition of her feathers and the lethargy really worried her. Thank goodness we had savings put away in case of emergenceys. She was pleased that we brought Piper in and told me that she doesn't see half of the birds the pet stores sell. 
I am quite upset about Piper, she is starting to lean oddly on her perches and the sores are only starting to heal. We got her some pain meds and cream for her lesions to tide her over until she sees the vet on Thursday. 
Right now she isnt looking to well. 

She has started coming to me more so I don't think she believes we will hurt her anymore. I'm and only sitting with her and taking her out to sit on the couch with me until i know she is well enough to start training, I dont want to stress her out.

Thanks so much for all of your suggestions guys. It really may have saved her life.

Not a great experience for us as new bird owners, but in the future we will be rescuing any other birds from actual people that are trying to re-home them and they will be tested immediately before purchase. Now all I can do is hope and pass on the message that no one else goes through what we went through. And that is the last time we will ever buy from a pet store. We really believed everything the attendants said, but the vet told us simply they are kids and they really have no idea what they are talking about they are just trying to be helpful.

Pray for us and hopefully she will get all better.
Thanks so much,

Cassie



I will keep you posted


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well i hope she has a speedy recovery! keep her warm and make sure she eats, even if its lots of sunflower seeds while shes sick. if she eats and drinks it will keep her energy up. keeping her warm will make it easier on her body so it doesnt have to work as hard to keep her warm.

at least the petstore offered to pay if she comes back positive. thats at least something good. they will at least accept the responsibility. 

i hope she gets better, and i really hope its not psittacosis.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little Piper. She's lucky you got her out of that store and into a good home. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww, poor Piper! I hope she starts feeling better soon.

When I was reading your initial post, something jumped out at me...you said she sits and stares AT her UV lamp...do you have it on the side of the cage? I have been researching UV bulbs, and for birds, the bulb needs to be mounted ABOVE the cage, not on the sides. It probably is, but I just thought I'd let you know.

My thoughts are with Piper for a speedy recovery. Good thing for taking her in!


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor little bird!  I really hope she'll be ok. Please keep us updated.


----------

